# con aceite o en aceite



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,

¿Se dice "cocinar o freir en aceite, si la cantidad del aceite 
es grande, y "con aceite" si se usa un poco de aceite ? 


_"Fríe en sartén, brote de bambú, repollo, cebolla, pollo y otras _
_verduras a su gusto, picados, con (en ??) en aceite. " _
__ 
_Gracias de antemano_
__ 
_Hiro Sasaki



_


----------



## ultravioleta

Se fríe *en *aceite. Si pones los alimentos dentro del aceite (mucho aceite).
Se fríe *con *aceite. Si pones los alimentos sobre aceite (poco aceite).
Se unta *con *aceite. Si usas el aceite para embadurnar los alimentos (poco aceite).


----------



## Cbes

ultravioleta said:


> Se fríe *en *aceite. Si pones los alimentos dentro del aceite (mucho aceite).
> Se fríe *con *aceite. Si pones los alimentos sobre aceite (poco aceite).
> Se unta *con *aceite. Si usas el aceite para embadurnar los alimentos (poco aceite).


 Se fríe *en* aceite, no importa la cantidad que uses del mismo.


----------



## ultravioleta

Cbes, no fríes *con *un poco de aceite???????


----------



## ultravioleta

Entonces dirías: Freir *en *aceite *con *poco aceite?


----------



## Cbes

ultravioleta said:


> Cbes, no fríes *con *un poco de aceite???????


 
Coloquialmente hablando si, pero no es el uso correcto.


----------



## Cbes

ultravioleta said:


> Entonces dirías: Freir *en *aceite *con *poco aceite?


¿No será: Freír en poco aceite?


----------



## Agró

El aceite (o la grasa) va más o menos implícito en la acción de "freír". No parece que pueda freírse nada "sin" aceite, por lo que no tiene mucho sentido decir "freír *con* aceite".

Yo voto por "*en *(poco o mucho) aceite".

EDIT. De todas formas, no me suenan mal cosas como "Freír con poco/mucho aceite".


----------



## Mate

Pienso que se fríe en aceite. 

Con aceite lo que se hace es sofreír o rehogar, pero sería mejor que alguien con más conocimientos de cocina lo confirme.


----------



## Pinairun

No sé qué tal se le dará la cocina al DPD, pero dice esto:



> 3. La materia que se utiliza para freír se expresa mediante un complemento precedido de* en *o _*con*:_ _«Los pejerreyes_ [...] _se fríen en aceite bien caliente»_ (Huneeus _Cocina_ [Chile 1989]); _«Las_ [sartenes] _antiadherentes_ [...] _serán muy útiles siempre que se quiera freír con poco aceite»_ (_Expreso_ [Perú] 1.10.91).


 
Yo frío las croquetas *con* mucho aceite.
Y generalmente rehogo (sofrío) las verduras *en* poco aceite.

A ver si es que lo estoy haciendo al revés...


----------



## Mate

Pinairun said:


> Yo frío las croquetas *con* mucho aceite.
> Y generalmente rehogo (sofrío) las verduras *en* poco aceite.
> 
> A ver si es que lo estoy haciendo al revés...


Yo lo entiendo igual que vos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Agró said:


> No parece que pueda freírse nada "sin" aceite, por lo que no tiene mucho sentido decir "freír *con* aceite".



No soy experto en la materia pero creo que sí se puede freír sin aceite. Es sabido que en la refinada cocina francesa, por ejemplo, a veces se fríe con mantequilla. Por otro lado, en ciertas cocinas menos sofisticadas se fríe con grasa animal.

Por lo demás, y contrariamente a lo que decís, yo no creo que la cantidad determine si se fríe *con *o *en *aceite. Si fuese así, ¿alguien sabría decirme a partir de qué cantidad se pasa del *con *al *en*? 

Veamos si no, lo que se dice por ahí fuera:

- freír con abundante aceite
- freír en poco aceite


Creo más bien que cada cual decide libremente la forma gramatical que usa para explicar sus recetas de frituras.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, 

Me imginaba que sea simple pero ha habido muchas discusiones.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yakisoba
Se escribe "se enfríe con un poco de aceite". El sartén casi se unta
con aceite, y se colocan los ingredientes.

Saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> Me imginaba que sea simple pero ha habido muchas discusiones.
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yakisoba
> Se escribe "se enfríe con un poco de aceite". El sartén casi se unta
> con aceite, y se colocan los ingredientes.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki



Hola *Hiro*:

El artículo de la Wiki fue redactado por un usuario más, al parecer experto en cocina pero no necesariamente experto en lingüística (es más, hay varios errores sintácticos).


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Creo que la gente normal no se calenta tanto el cerebro antes de decir 
"en aceite" o "con aceite" y creo que ambos son aceptables.


Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Víctor Pérez said:


> Hola *Hiro*:
> 
> El artículo de la Wiki fue redactado por un usuario más, al parecer experto en cocina pero no necesariamente experto en lingüística (es más, hay varios errores sintácticos).


 
Gracias,

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## torrebruno

Solución salomónica: "Se coge aceite y se fríe"


----------



## ErOtto

Pinairun said:


> No sé qué tal se le dará la cocina al DPD, pero dice esto:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo frío las croquetas *con* mucho aceite.
> Y generalmente rehogo (sofrío) las verduras *en* poco aceite.
> 
> A ver si es que lo estoy haciendo al revés...


 
No, lo haces bien. (Er"experto_en_cocina" dixit )

Pero cuando fries las '_cocretas_'_ , _estas se encuentran sumergidas *en* aceite, ¿no? ¿Será esta la razón por la cual también se usa *en*?

Saludos
Er


----------



## nach_in

Me parece que la preposición "con" se usa cuando se utiliza un adverbio como "mucho" o "poco" (freír con mucho aceite/ un poco de aceite) pero me suena raro la frase "freír con aceite" así, sin adverbio, me parece que es más correcto decir "en aceite"


----------



## torrebruno

ErOtto said:


> Pero cuando fries las '_cocretas_'_ , _estas se encuentran sumergidas *en* aceite, ¿no? *No*. ¿Será esta la razón por la cual también se usa *en*?


Las _cocletas_ más ricas del mundo las hacía mi abuela (y no admito discusión al respecto).
Las hacía en sartén, por supuesto, Quedaban al 50% dentro del aceite y naturalmente debían ser volteadas con la espumadera.
Las _cocletas_ se fríen. Punto. Ni en aceite ni con aceite ni _ná_. ¿Alguien ha frito alguna vez _cocletas_ sin aceite?. No me vengáis con lo de la mantequilla o la grasa, ¡si eso es de marcianos!.


----------



## ErOtto

torrebruno said:


> ...Quedaban al 50% dentro del aceite y naturalmente debían ser volteadas con la espumadera...


 
Eso está claro... debí poner *semisumergidas* o *entre dos aguas aceites*. (¡Puntilloso!) 

Pero se encuentran semisumergidas *en* un líquido (aceite en este caso).
No pueden estar semisumergidas *con* un líquido. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Víctor Pérez

torrebruno said:


> Las _cocletas_ más ricas del mundo las hacía mi abuela (y no admito discusión al respecto).
> ....
> No me vengáis con lo de la mantequilla o la grasa, ¡si eso es de marcianos!.



Será de marcianos pero están ahí cerca... ¡clic! y ¡reclic! 

(en cuanto a lo de las _cocletas _más ricas del mundo, ¡qué manía tiene todo el mundo en creer que las de su abuela son las mejores! ¡pobres! ¡nunca probaron las de la mía! )


----------



## chics

Hola. Aquí, con nuestra cultura mediterranea, cocinamos y freimos *con* aceite, nunca _en_. 

Sí se hierve, por ejemplo, en agua, o se puede sumergir una galleta en chocolate para cubrirla con él, pero el aceite (de oliva) se considera más bien un ingrediente importante que un medio para ejecutar algunas técnicas culinarias.


----------



## Cbes

Para freír se utiliza aceite principalmente, grasa vacuna o porcina, manteca también, por lo tanto el elemento que produce la fritura es nuestro medio para lograr tal cosa, ergo, freimos *con* XX. El alimento que freímos debemos introducirlo en un baño de nuestro medio para freír, por lo tanto, lo freímos *en* XX. Así las cosas todavía no se me ocurre algo concluyente acerca de la forma de expresarnos en este aspecto.


----------



## Cbes

chics said:


> Hola. Aquí, con nuestra cultura mediterranea, cocinamos y freimos *con* aceite, nunca _en_.
> 
> Sí se hierve, por ejemplo, en agua, o se puede sumergir una galleta en chocolate para cubrirla con él, pero el aceite (de oliva) se considera más bien un ingrediente importante que un medio para ejecutar algunas técnicas culinarias.


Entonces si hervimos "en" agua, freímos "en" aceite y , desde la vereda de enfrente si freímos "con" aceite hervimos "con" agua.


----------



## chics

Intentaba explicar precisamente que el aceite, y más el de oliva, tiene un estatus en la gastronomía de mi cultura diferente al del agua, cosa que quizá no pasa en la tuya. Puedo hervir algo con o en agua, pero yo siempre he oído *con aceite* y nunca _en aceite_. No digo que no sea correcto, sólo que en mi tierra no se usa; igual que nunca usamos la palabra _durazno_, por ejemplo.


----------



## ultravioleta

Cbes said:


> ¿No será: Freír en poco aceite?



Tienes razón, es freír


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Esto se acaba definiendo el significado de *con* y de *en*.(teniendo en cuenta que antiguamente *en* significaba, a veces, *con*).
El María Moliner dice esto:

en
*8* En lenguaje hablado no esmerado, sustituye a "con" o "en el caso de": "Ocurre como en los niños precoces: que, generalmente, no llegan a ser hombres notables".

Por Valencia, sean esmerados o no, la gente suele decir *freír en la sartén con aceite*.


----------



## ultravioleta

De la RAE:

Para "con"
*1.     * prep. Denota el medio, modo o instrumento que sirve para hacer algo.
Para "en"
*1.     * prep. Denota en qué lugar, tiempo o modo se realiza lo expresado por el verbo a que se refiere. 

Frío *con *aceite (no con agua u otro medio). Frío *en *aceite, (es que no voy a freír en la canasta de las frutas). Pues, los dos están bien. Como dijeron por ahí, no importa si es poco o mucho el aceite.

Sin embargo en las recetas, y eso lo sabrán explicar mejor los profesionales de la cocina, a veces se hace la diferencia entre freír y saltar o sofreír.

No tenemos (creo yo) como en inglés, el término deep fry, que eso sí, sería *en*, o *dentro *del acaite.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, 

Una señora a quien enseño español acaba de escribir lo siguiente.

Ha escrito "saltear" para "freír ". ¿Qué les parece a Uds. ?

Hiro Sasaki

_Pica brote de bambú,repollo,shiitake setas Shiitake,cebollas, pollo y 
verduras favoritas, y saltéalos en el aceite de ensalada en la sartén_
__


----------



## Cbes

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> Una señora a quien enseño español acaba de escribir lo siguiente.
> 
> Ha escrito "saltear" para "freír ". ¿Qué les parece a Uds. ?
> 
> Hiro Sasaki
> 
> _Pica brote de bambú,repollo,shiitake setas Shiitake,cebollas, pollo y
> verduras favoritas, y saltéalos en el aceite de ensalada en la sartén_
> __



Es correcta la expresión, aunque quedaría mejor ...saltéalos en una sartén con aceite (común, de oliva, etc.)


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Cbes said:


> Es correcta la expresión, aunque quedaría mejor ...saltéalos en una sartén con aceite (común, de oliva, etc.)


 
Muchas g racias,


La verdad es que aquí en el mercado, no se pueden ver olivas.
No son comunes sino muy raras.  Los olivos se cultivan un poco en una isla Shodo-shima para 120 millones de habitantes. Solamente, 
los  turistas que la visitan pueden comprar el aceite de oliva. Pero,
esa isla no es un destino turístico popular.Yo no la visitado en toda 
mi vida.


Aquí se vende el aceite de la semilla de colza y en menor cantidad,
el aceite de sésame.

Yo escribiría "_Pica el brote de bambú,repollo, setas Shiitake,cebolla(s)_
_( porque una cebolla será suficiente) , pollo y verduras favoritas, y saltéalos en (el )aceite vegetal ( de ensalada ) en (la ) sartén ( "en sartén" o en una sartén )_
__ 
_Saludos_
__ 
_Hiro Sasaki_
__ 
_P.S. La aceitunas no se venden en el mercado pero el aceite de oliva nacional _
_y extranjero se vende en mercados pero muchas amas de casa no lo usan._
sn


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Acabo de encontrar una lista de los aceites para el consumo humano
en Japón

Creo que está escrito en orden de importancia.


1. Aceite de semilla e colza

2. Aceite de soja

3. Aceite de maiz    4. Aceite  de cártamo   5. Aceite de giasol

6. Aceite del fruto de algodón       7. Aceite de sésame 

8. aceite de arroz ( Es increíble )    9.  Maní

10. Uva   -No se elabora el vino. Es también increible.

11. *Aceite de oliva*

12,  Aceite de palma de aceite.


Aceite de ensalada : Mezcla de más de 2 tipos de aceites vegetables.

Saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Una duda más,


¿No es mejor " en sartén " que "en la sartén " ? 


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Cebolleta

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> Una señora a quien enseño español acaba de escribir lo siguiente.
> 
> Ha escrito "saltear" para "freír ". ¿Qué les parece a Uds. ?
> 
> Hiro Sasaki
> 
> _Pica brote de bambú,repollo,shiitake setas Shiitake,cebollas, pollo y
> verduras favoritas, y saltéalos en el aceite de ensalada en la sartén_
> __



Saltear no es lo mismo que freír. Freír es cocinar un alimento en un baño de aceite, mientras que saltear es cocinar *pequeños trozos* de alimentos en *muy poco aceite*, a *fuego vivo* y *removiendo*.

Tu alumna lo ha escrito (casi) perfectamente: al picar los ingredientes se obtienen trozos pequeños. Dados los ingredientes que usa, supongo que no los freirá sino que los salteará.

Encuentro sólo unos pequeños fallos:
_Pica brote*s* de bambú, repollo, setas Shiitake, cebolla, pollo y *tus* verduras favoritas, y saltéalos en aceite de ensalada (o "en el aceite de la ensalada", según lo que quiera decir) en la sartén.​_
Como curiosidad, en los libos de recetas tradicionalmente se diría: "picar ...saltear..." o bien "píquese... saltéese..."


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias, 

1. ¿ No se puede "freír" ingredientes en poco aceite ? Así, 
"freír" es aceptable ? 

2. Yo creo que debe ser "brote de bambú"takenoko" y no 
"brote*s* de bambú ", por que aun para una gran familia de 8 personas, 
que es muy rara actualmente, un brote de bambú es suficiente.
En el hogar, no se cocinan dos broteS.

http://culturajaponesa.blogspot.com/2008/04/brotes-de-bamb-takenoko.html


3. ¿En la sartén, o"en sartén" ? 

Saludos 

Hiro Sasaki







Cebolleta said:


> Saltear no es lo mismo que freír. Freír es cocinar un alimento en un baño de aceite, mientras que saltear es cocinar *pequeños trozos* de alimentos en *muy poco aceite*, a *fuego vivo* y *removiendo*.
> 
> Tu alumna lo ha escrito (casi) perfectamente: al picar los ingredientes se obtienen trozos pequeños. Dados los ingredientes que usa, supongo que no los freirá sino que los salteará.
> 
> Encuentro sólo unos pequeños fallos:
> _
> Pica brote*s* de bambú, repollo, setas Shiitake, cebolla, pollo y *tus* verduras favoritas, y saltéalos en aceite de ensalada (o "en el aceite de la ensalada", según lo que quiera decir) en la sartén.​_
> Como curiosidad, en los libos de recetas tradicionalmente se diría: "picar ...saltear..." o bien "píquese... saltéese..."


----------



## Cebolleta

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Muchas gracias,
> 
> 1. ¿ No se puede "freír" ingredientes en poco aceite ? Así,
> "freír" es aceptable ?



Sí, puede decirse (y hacerse  ). Lo que yo quería indicar es que, en cocina, freír y saltear no son exactamente lo mismo. 

En la mayor parte de las recetas que he visto con brote de bambú, éste se saltea.




Hiro Sasaki said:


> 2. Yo creo que debe ser "brote de bambú"takenoko" y no
> "brote*s* de bambú ", por que aun para una gran familia de 8 personas,
> que es muy rara actualmente, un brote de bambú es suficiente.
> En el hogar, no se cocinan dos broteS.
> 
> http://culturajaponesa.blogspot.com/2008/04/brotes-de-bamb-takenoko.html


 
Gracias por la información. Tienes toda la razón. Sin embargo, por algún motivo que desconozco, en las recetas es más común ver escrito "brotes de bambú". "Brote de bambú" también se usa, por supuesto, aunque menos frecuentemente. Es posible que se deba a que (al menos en España), hasta hace poco no era habitual encontrar brotes de bambú enteros sino que se vendían ya troceados en pequeñas tiras. Así,  (casi) nadie sabía cómo es realmente un brote de bambú.



Hiro Sasaki said:


> 3. ¿En la sartén, o"en sartén" ?




En sartén: En ocasiones se usa, pero _me parece_ menos correcto.
*En una sartén*: mi opción preferida
En la sartén: correcto si antes se ha hablado de la sartén.


----------

